# Schwinn little 500 bike



## pkh1974 (Aug 21, 2018)

I picked this up a few months ago.  It had the incorrect wheels on it when I bought it.  Last week I picked up a junker with a little 500 rear rim and tire.  Now if I can find a front rim I will be set.


----------



## vincev (Aug 21, 2018)

I have a 2005 one........


----------



## Iverider (Aug 22, 2018)

The wheel you've put on there was only used for a year or two. They're cool looking, but only used for a year, and I believe that was in the early 2000s or late 90s. I've wrenched for teams for the last 3 years. It's a fun event.


----------



## pkh1974 (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks for the info.  This bike came with Mavic open sport rims with Panasonic panaracer tires. Would those be the correct rims for this bike?


----------



## Iverider (Aug 22, 2018)

If the tires are 700x32 and the wheelset have 36 spokes it could be considered correct. No contending team would run the stock wheelset. Current standard for tires are panaracer pasela 700x32 and deep section rims aren’t allowed.


----------



## harpon (Sep 6, 2018)

When I got to IU in '73, the wheels were still 26" and the pedals could catch the cinders at speed on the old Roadmasters.  Although I was declared ineligible- I'd started my first semester of college at Purdue- my team got an undrilled Schwinn crank for quals and tapped the left side an eighth inch shorter so it wouldn't hit the track so easily.


----------

